# DESKTOP PORTAL EMAIL CSV FUNCTION - KAPUT ?



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

For 3 earnings periods now I cannot access my details my trips using the "EMAIL CSV" button on the desktop portal

As per usual, all efforts in reaching out to my partner have resulted in the usual bullsh*t that they aware of the problem.

CAN ANYBODY ELSE DOWNLOAD THEIR CSV TRIP DETAILS ???


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

This CSV file used to have the following information:

Driver Name
Phone Number
Email
Type
Date
Description
Trip #
Fare
Surge
Toll
Misc
Other
Meter Rate
Gratuity
Commission
Tax on Fee
Total Payment
Uber is now so transparent there is nothing to see !

*What is being transparent?*
_When you're *transparent*, you invite trust by revealing that you have nothing to hide. 
You establish yourself as an honest, credible person in the eyes of others. 
The prospect of *being* open and vulnerable may make you nervous, but the digital revolution has made *transparency* a matter of survival.
_​So can we now assume safely that UBER has something to hide ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Uber is now so transparent there is nothing to see !
> *What is being transparent?*
> _When you're *transparent*, you invite trust by revealing that you have nothing to hide.
> You establish yourself as an honest, credible person in the eyes of others._
> So can we no assume safely that UBER has something to hide ?​


Seriously Hugh. These are absolutely outrageous accusations! *Outrageous!*

I would request you to tread very carefully with such allegations. Very carefully!

I hope I'm wrong, but it seems you are inferring that there was a time when Über could be trusted. Please reconsider your position.

.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Enquiries have again come back indicating the UBERNAUTS are aware of the problem !

Is it also just a coincidence that Driver's Weekly Reports on the APP stopped functioning around the same time in April ??

Any ideas why UBER are withholding a file that contains the breakdown of each fare ?

This CSV file used to have the following information:

Driver Name
Phone Number
Email
Type
Date
Description
Trip #
Fare
Surge
Toll
Misc
Other
Meter Rate
Gratuity
Commission
Tax on Fee
Total Payment
I think with the introduction of POO and UPFRONT PRICING our partner is taking a bigger slice of the pie and withholding any evidence that we could query them about the fare breakdown.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> I think with the introduction of POO and UPFRONT PRICING our partner is taking a bigger slice of the pie and withholding any evidence that we could query them about the fare breakdown.


Uber have now reinstated the CSV function










EDITED --> However when the CSV contents are initially examined column headings/location appear to vary depending on fare breakdown/type


----------

